# UKs 1.6 MILLION PET RABBITS FACING EARLY GRAVE



## lindseywatson (Mar 22, 2010)

I have just read a sad and worrying article on Rabbits dying prematurely simply becuase their owners do not undertand how to home them or feed them correctly. Article is as follows:

UKs 1.6 MILLION PET RABBITS FACING EARLY GRAVE
The lives of pet rabbits in Britain, the UKs third most popular pet, are being drastically cut short due to owners ignorance and misinformation, according to a survey* for Rabbit Awareness Week (26th April  2nd May 2010).

Over 50% of respondents believe that the average rabbit lives for 3  4 years when in fact many have a potential lifespan of more than 12 years .
The survey revealed further widespread lack of knowledge about what pet rabbits need to live longer, healthier and happier lives. Almost half of the respondents believe that vegetables, fruit and carrots are the most important food for rabbits. Whilst a small daily amount of green veg is good, a diet based solely on vegetables, fruit and carrots does not provide all the nutrients that rabbits need, leaving them malnourished.

In addition, 71% didnt know that fibre, in the form of hay and grass, is the most vital food for rabbits  it is essential for their digestive health  without it they can die.

More than 50% of those surveyed did not know that rabbits should be kept in pairs. Companionship is key to the welfare of rabbits  without the company of another neutered rabbit they get lonely and bored. In the wild, rabbits are social creatures , a fact that doesnt change just because they are kept as pets.

Furthermore, the commitment of owning a pet rabbit doesnt stop at correct feeding and housing; 90% of respondents didnt know that owning a rabbit is likely to cost more than £3,000 over the course of its lifetime!
Sean Wensley, senior veterinary surgeon at the PDSA, comments: Despite more than a million pet rabbits currently being kept across the country, the results of this survey add to our concerns that their welfare needs are sadly misunderstood.

It is vital that owners understand the commitment involved in owning pet rabbits, both financially and in terms of the time taken to care for them properly. It is also essential that owners understand their rabbits welfare needs, including their need to be fed a suitable diet, to have a large hutch and exercise run, to have company and to receive appropriate health care, including vaccinations against deadly diseases.

Rabbit Awareness Week (RAW), running 26th April  2nd May 2010, aims to promote good rabbit health and wellbeing amongst owners of all ages. The focus of this years campaign is tackling rabbit obesity  an ever-increasing problem caused by poor diet and lack of exercise. Obesity is a serious issue for rabbits and can lead to a host of life-threatening health problems, including flystrike.

During RAW, participating veterinary practices nationwide will be holding FREE rabbit health checks. These health clinics are open to everyone and will provide practical advice on how to keep rabbits happy and healthy, including information about feeding, environment, vaccinations and husbandry.
To find participating veterinary practices in your area visit www.rabbitawarenessweek.co.uk


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

we rescused a rabbit that was 3 years old cos the owners thought it would only live 2 years and when it didn't die they got bored of it  so I took it in and it like untill it was 9 x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I completely agree and understand all of these points, all animals are very delicate creatures and rabbits in particular need a stable and good diet. 

pet shops mass farm and sell rabbits so cheaply anyone/any child can buy them.

Many pet shops dont check that the owners know anything about rabbits. particularly diet, worming and vaccinations. 

Additionally 90% of pet shop hutches are below RSPCA/RAW standards in size alone.

 it really is upsetting to think what i would imagine a good 50% of pet rabbits are put through


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

To be honest, before i got my rabbits, i didn't know that rabbits ate hay. Now that I read that, I think how can you not know, it's the most important thing about rabbits, but people just need to research, research, research. i feel sorry for an awful lot of rabbits. If I say how big my hutch for my rabbits is, my friends think they should be in a 3ft hutch. but then as a child and on tv, pet shops, everywhere, hutches are 3 - 4ft long. how are the general public supposed to know any different? if pet shops sold 6ft hutches and stood them outside their shop, people would start realising that rabbits need large accommodation. if you haven't had a rabbit before, then you are not going to know an awful lot about them. we say to people, research, but to be honest, out of the millions of people in the country, who does research before buying a pet? hardly anyone, so people who buy them on impulse, go to the pet shop, buy the cheapest hutch and the cheapest rabbit and leave. that rabbit is then stuck in that hutch, on cr*p food, no hay for years of its life. no wonder so many rabbits die young.  we need to get pet shops to listen. it would be wonderful to get pet shops to stop selling rabbits, but realistically, it's not going to happen any time soon, so the best thing we can do is get pet shops to sell large hutches, like 6ft minimum, provide pellet food only, and give out loads of leaflets and information on how to properly care for rabbits. and they should vet each home they go to. but when it comes down to money and profit, what pet shop is going to do all these things? unless its law, pet shops aren't going to change.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

one of my rabbits will not eat hay, so matter how much i try he just won't eat it  x


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

lindseywatson said:


> I have just read a sad and worrying article on Rabbits dying prematurely simply becuase their owners do not undertand how to home them or feed them correctly. Article is as follows:
> 
> Over 50% of respondents believe that the average rabbit lives for 3  4 years when in fact many have a potential lifespan of more than 12 years .
> ]


This is kind of how i managed to get my other two  "mum they only live untill there 4/5 ish " but after reading all of those factors - mine will hopefully live untill a ripe age of 12+ Seems that coming on here has definalty extended my knowledge of little buns!! :thumbup:



Emmiiee said:


> we rescused a rabbit that was 3 years old cos the owners thought it would only live 2 years and when it didn't die they got bored of it  so I took it in and it like untill it was 9 x


Makes you sick - "got bored of it" - 



Emmiiee said:


> one of my rabbits will not eat hay, so matter how much i try he just won't eat it  x


have you tried redi grass / dried grass, to the hay that has dandelion flowers and herbs in? Im lucky as Sonny (the pony) has lots of hay so i take as much as i need to from the stables - if the bale isnt great, i go and buy a bale from the local pet shop. :thumbup:

(as most of you will notice i have only managed to work out how to "multi Quote.... Really pleased with myself - (geek)!!)


----------



## lindseywatson (Mar 22, 2010)

I am just starting to learn that hay and fibre is the best food for a rabbit. I thought fruit and veg were ideal but have changed what I am feeding now. 

Coincidentally, I saw an ad on TV yesterday for a smoothie drink, where a rabbit is saying how much he loves oranges and bananas. This is obviously not right and it goes to show how the messages out there are very confusing.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

My Lily is over weight at mo and is on a very strict hay diet!!

Ive just bought a huge bale of hay that smelt lovely although i know after breaking the bale down for storage im gonna be covered in hives later!!

Hay is brilliant


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! My last two rabbits lived til they were about 5 despite being fed properly - teeth issues was one prob. Many people don't know how to look after their bunnies sadly.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

just got some more panacur when had vaccinations done, £6.70 for 1 tube that is enough to do both of my small rabbits! Ive been giving it to them on a little bit of spring greens as George panics when I try to put it in his mouth, takes seconds to give to them so no excuses!


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Emmiiee said:


> one of my rabbits will not eat hay, so matter how much i try he just won't eat it  x


Have you tried Timothy grass/hay? Rory wouldn't eat normal hay either but he couldn't get enough of the more expensive types (typical lol)


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Emmie how much pellets/muesli food are u feeding your rabbit? a 2kg rabbit only needs a shot glass of food a day, which is enough to cover half of the bottom of a normal rabbit bowel. 

If you feed the right amount of food then they will have to bulk up on hay. 

not eating hay can cause teeth to over grow, bottoms to get dirty and then fly strike, rabbits get fatty and then poor body condition, and then cant clean their own bums.


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> Emmie how much pellets/muesli food are u feeding your rabbit? a 2kg rabbit only needs a shot glass of food a day, which is enough to cover half of the bottom of a normal rabbit bowel.


            

Really only that little amount? maybe im overfeeding my buns :scared:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Lollie1515 said:


> Really only that little amount? maybe im overfeeding my buns :scared:


yes, I only feed my rabbits 10g twice daily to share, so each rabbit gets 10g of pellets each day. It's only a small handful.


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

admittadly - my new two one of them needs to gain a little weight, so they each get a little more than usual at the moment, plus fresh hay and veggies. may have to cut patch and pebbles down tho...


----------



## lindseywatson (Mar 22, 2010)

there was a feature on BBC breakfast news a couple of weeks ago on feeding rabbits. A vet from the PSDA was on talking about portion sizes etc. If I can find it on YouTube I will post the link becuase I thought it was very informative. (Can you post YouTube links on here? Well, I will gove it a go!)


----------



## lindseywatson (Mar 22, 2010)

Found it! Its quite good, not too long and worth a watch.

YouTube - 31.03.2010 - BBC 1 Breakfast News - 08.50 hrs - PDSA.wmv


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

wicked video!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

lindseywatson said:


> I have just read a sad and worrying article on Rabbits dying prematurely simply becuase their owners do not undertand how to home them or feed them correctly. Article is as follows:
> 
> UKs 1.6 MILLION PET RABBITS FACING EARLY GRAVE
> The lives of pet rabbits in Britain, the UKs third most popular pet, are being drastically cut short due to owners ignorance and misinformation, according to a survey* for Rabbit Awareness Week (26th April  2nd May 2010).
> ...


what a fantastic post!


----------

